# "demora dias" ou "demoram dias" ?



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Boas! Estou com esta dúvida se para exprimir tempo o verbo demorar" é como o verbo "fazer".

Faz dias que lá fui. E não: Fazem dias que lá fui.

E quanto ao verbo "demorar"? Aplica-se a mesma regra de manter o verbo no singular?

_Demora dias a fazer efeito._ ou _Demoram dias a fazer efeito._ ?

Numa pesquisa Google
10 800 000 resultados para "demoram dias"
20 900 000 resultados para "demora dias"

Não sou só eu que estou confundida. 

Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

Depende do sujeito. 
_'O remédio demora dias a fazer efeito'
'Os remédios demoram dias a fazer efeito'
_


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Depois pensei nisso, no sujeito. Mas há casos em que para expressar tempo se usa "demorar" como "fazer": 

_Demora dias até que ele regresse._ ou _Demoram dias... ?_

Já agora, e outros verbos que funcionam da mesma maneira: durar, levar, etc?

_Quando começam estas trovoadas,..._
_dura dias até que passe._ ou _duram dias até que passe._
_leva dias até que passe. _ou _levam dias até que passe._

Nestes casos, não me parece que demorar, durar, levar, se remetam ao sujeito "trovoadas", tal como no primeiro caso não me parece que se possa colocar a frase nestes termos: o que demora dias? O regresso. Então o sujeito é o regresso.
Parece-me que demorar, durar, levar, se aplica ao tempo [dias, anos...].
Não sei se me estou a fazer entender.

Excepto se considerarmos o sujeito "isto": _[isto] dura dias_, e nesse caso nunca se usaria o plural, não será?...
Em suma, a pergunta é mais: há outros verbos que se "comportem" como o verbo "fazer" na expressão de tempo, ou a regra aplica-se só a "fazer"?

(Não sei se isto só acontece comigo, mas tenho a tendência a aplicar regras gramaticais a verbos com o mesmo significado, mesmo erradamente, como haver/existir. Acontece-me o mesmo com o inglês portanto é defeito de "programação" aqui do "sistema".  )


----------



## Joca

Na frase "Demora dias até que ele regresse", não lhe parece que "dias" é objeto de demorar, ao passo que o sujeito seria "até que ele regresse"?

Por isso, penso que, neste caso, deve-se usar o singular.

Agora, com o sentido de "permanecer" ou "tardar", vai concordar em número com o sujeito:

"Os estrangeiros demoraram a entender a piada."

"Eles nunca demoram muito quando vêm aqui."

Não sei se ajudei...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Excepto se considerarmos o sujeito "isto": _[isto] dura dias_, e nesse caso nunca se usaria o plural, não será?...


Para mim, faz sentido essa leitura.

(1)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ ___ leva __dias até que passem. _
(2) _Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ levam __dias até que passem. _
(3) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, _____ dura dias até que passem._
(4)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas_, _duram dias até que passem_.
(5) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, ___ demora dias até que passem._
(6) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, demoram dias até que passem.

_Nas ímpares parece haver um pronome que em português não é articulado, um _it _velado.


----------



## marta12

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Depois pensei nisso, no sujeito. Mas há casos em que para expressar tempo se usa "demorar" como "fazer":
> 
> _Demora dias até que ele regresse._ ou _Demoram dias... ?_
> 
> Já agora, e outros verbos que funcionam da mesma maneira: durar, levar, etc?
> 
> _Quando começam estas trovoadas,..._
> _dura dias até que passe._ ou _duram dias até que passe._
> _leva dias até que passe. _ou _levam dias até que passe._
> 
> Nestes casos, não me parece que demorar, durar, levar, se remetam ao sujeito "trovoadas", tal como no primeiro caso não me parece que se possa colocar a frase nestes termos: o que demora dias? O regresso. Então o sujeito é o regresso.
> Parece-me que demorar, durar, levar, se aplica ao tempo [dias, anos...].
> Não sei se me estou a fazer entender.
> 
> Excepto se considerarmos o sujeito "isto": _[isto] dura dias_, e nesse caso nunca se usaria o plural, não será?...
> Em suma, a pergunta é mais: há outros verbos que se "comportem" como o verbo "fazer" na expressão de tempo, ou a regra aplica-se só a "fazer"?
> 
> (Não sei se isto só acontece comigo, mas tenho a tendência a aplicar regras gramaticais a verbos com o mesmo significado, mesmo erradamente, como haver/existir. Acontece-me o mesmo com o inglês portanto é defeito de "programação" aqui do "sistema".  )



Acho que o Carfer tem razão. Tem tudo a ver com o sujeito estar no singular ou no plural.
No entanto, penso, com sujeito ou sem sujeito e nas frazes dadas, se o 'duram' e o 'levam' estão no plural o 'passem' também deverá estar no plural.

- Atrovoada dura dias até que passe
- A dor leva dias até que passe

- As trovoadas dur*am* dias até que pass*em*
- As dores lev*am* dias até que pass*em*
-


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Para mim, faz sentido essa leitura.
> 
> (1)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ ___ leva __dias até que passem. _
> (2) _Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ levam __dias até que passem. _
> (3) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, _____ dura dias até que passem._
> (4)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas_, _duram dias até que passem_.
> (5) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, ___ demora dias até que passem._
> (6) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, demoram dias até que passem.
> 
> _Nas ímpares parece haver um pronome que em português não é articulado, um _it _velado.



Sim, é verdade, e nesses casos de impessoalidade o verbo vai para o singular. Afigura-se-me é que, com estes verbos, essa impessoalidade é menos nítida do que com 'h_aver'_ ou _'fazer_'. Dá a ideia de haver sempre um sujeito mais ou menos implícito,_ o facto_ de as trovoadas passarem. Em todo o caso, no português europeu, excluiria _'durar_'. Soa-me bastante mal dizer '_dura_ dias até que passem'.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Obrigada a todos.



Joca said:


> Na frase "Demora dias até que ele regresse", não  lhe parece que "dias" é objeto de demorar, ao passo que o sujeito seria  "até que ele regresse"?



Sinceramente, não faço ideia. Confesso a minha ignorância. Os meus conhecimentos de como se chamam as coisas em gramática são muito rudimentares.




Joca said:


> Por isso, penso que, neste caso, deve-se usar o singular.
> 
> Agora, com o sentido de "permanecer" ou "tardar", vai concordar em número com o sujeito:
> 
> "Os estrangeiros demoraram a entender a piada."
> 
> "Eles nunca demoram muito quando vêm aqui."
> 
> Não sei se ajudei...





marta12 said:


> Acho que o Carfer tem razão. Tem tudo a ver com o sujeito estar no singular ou no plural.
> No entanto, penso, com sujeito ou sem sujeito e nas frazes dadas, se o  'duram' e o 'levam' estão no plural o 'passem' também deverá estar no  plural.
> 
> - Atrovoada dura dias até que passe
> - A dor leva dias até que passe
> 
> - As trovoadas dur*am* dias até que pass*em*
> - As dores lev*am* dias até que pass*em*
> -



Joca e Marta: Isto são casos em que existe um sujeito muito simples de identificar. Não é aqui que está a minha dúvida.
Continuo mais à frente.




Ariel Knightly said:


> Para mim, faz sentido essa leitura.
> 
> (1)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ ___ leva __dias até que passem. _
> (2) _Quando começam essas trovoadas,__ levam __dias até que passem. _
> (3) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, _____ dura dias até que passem._
> (4)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas_, _duram dias até que passem_.
> (5) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, ___ demora dias até que passem._
> (6) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, demoram dias até que passem.
> 
> _Nas ímpares parece haver um pronome que em português não é articulado, um _it _velado.



Muito boa observação.
Acho que a minha dúvida está exactamente em não conseguir identificar com o "quê" é que o verbo deve concordar. Com o "isto" da primeira parte [isto: este facto, etc] ou com o "dias" da segunda parte.
Podem estar ambos correctos, o singular e o plural, dependendo da maneira como o falante queira entender o que é o sujeito?

Vou dar outro exemplo para simplificar: 

_[Quanto é que isto demora?]
Demora tempo.  Demoram dias._ [_tempo _singular; _dias _plural]
por oposição a "faz tempo" / "faz dias".
Com o verbo "fazer" é sempre singular. Com os outros verbos não é? Se não é, não devia concordar com "dias"?
Pode-se dizer: 
Demora dias.
Demoram dias.
E ambos estão correctos? Isto é que me está a corroer.




Carfer said:


> Sim, é verdade, e nesses casos de impessoalidade o  verbo vai para o singular. Afigura-se-me é que, com estes verbos, essa  impessoalidade é menos nítida do que com 'h_aver'_ ou _'fazer_'. Dá a ideia de haver sempre um sujeito mais ou menos implícito,_ o facto_ de as trovoadas passarem. Em todo o caso, no português europeu, excluiria _'durar_'. Soa-me bastante mal dizer '_dura_ dias até que passem'.



Concordo. "Durar", aqui, é um exemplo muito mau. Quis apenas realçar que a minha dúvida se estende a todos os verbos que funcionam como "faz dias que lá fui". Vamos então esquecer o "durar".
Vamos simplificar:

Demora dias até que ele regresse. Leva dias até que fique pronto.
Verbo no singular ou no plural? O verbo concorda com "dias" ou concorda com o tal "isto"? 
Pelas opiniões, posso concluir que o verbo fica no singular?

Mais uma vez, obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Acho que a minha dúvida está exactamente em não conseguir identificar com o "quê" é que o verbo deve concordar. Com o "isto" da primeira parte [isto: este facto, etc] ou com o "dias" da segunda parte.
> Podem estar ambos correctos, o singular e o plural, dependendo da maneira como o falante queira entender o que é o sujeito?
> 
> Vou dar outro exemplo para simplificar:
> 
> _[Quanto é que isto demora?]
> Demora tempo.  Demoram dias._ [_tempo _singular; _dias _plural] O sujeito é '_isto_', logo _'isto demora dias'_
> por oposição a "faz tempo" / "faz dias".
> Com o verbo "fazer" é sempre singular. Com os outros verbos não é? Se não é, não devia concordar com "dias"?
> Pode-se dizer:
> Demora dias.
> Demoram dias.
> E ambos estão correctos? Isto é que me está a corroer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo. "Durar", aqui, é um exemplo muito mau. Quis apenas realçar que a minha dúvida se estende a todos os verbos que funcionam como "faz dias que lá fui". Vamos então esquecer o "durar".
> Vamos simplificar:
> 
> Demora dias até que ele regresse. Leva dias até que fique pronto.
> Verbo no singular ou no plural? O verbo concorda com "dias" ou concorda com o tal "isto"?
> Pelas opiniões, posso concluir que o verbo fica no singular?
> 
> Mais uma vez, obrigada!



Nos casos que indica, parece-me que o verbo fica no singular. O sujeito é algo de parecido ao tal _'it'_ de que o Ariel falava. Aliás -não sei se a comparação é pertinente, mas ainda assim faço-a - o mesmo ocorre, me parece, no francês, em que o sujeito expresso seria '_il_', ou no inglês ('_it takes days to...'). _Singular também, portanto.


----------



## englishmania

*[Quanto é que isto demora?]
Demora tempo.  Demoram dias. [tempo singular; dias plural]*
[isto] Demora (muito) tempo  [Isto] demora dias 

Quanto (tempo) é que demora [a viagem?] daqui a Lisboa? 
Quanto é que [tu] demoras/costumas demorar daqui a Lisboa?

*
Demora dias.
Demoram dias.
E ambos estão correctos? Isto é que me está a corroer.*

Estão correctos se, por exemplo, disser
 -E quando é que posso vir buscar?
- [Isto] demora (três) dias a ficar pronto. Pode vir na sexta-feira.


Eles demoram (sete) dias a fazer o trabalho.
*

Demora dias até que ele regresse**. Leva dias até que fique pronto.**
Verbo no singular ou no plural? O verbo concorda com "dias" ou concorda com o tal "isto"?  *com "isto"

_(Não sei se isto fará algum sentido, ou se será um  erro escandaloso, mas talvez a inversão facilite a compreensão de como usar o verbo:  
Até que ele regresse/O regresso dele demora dias.   
Até  que fique pronto/Ficar pronto leva dias.)_


Ela demorou uma semana a fazer o trabalho. 
Ela levou uma semana a fazer o trabalho. 
Eles demoraram um mês a fazer o trabalho.
O trabalho demorou um mês a ser feito.
O sujeito está explícito e o verbo levar/demorar concorda com o sujeito.

Quando a expressão se refere ao tempo, mas é impessoal (?), não tem sujeito, usa-se a 3ª pessoa singular.
[Isso] demora muito tempo a fazer! / Demorou muitos dias a fazer!


Breve explicação 
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=28357


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Ah! Então sempre é como o verbo "haver", e como o "faz dias"! Ah!
Por acaso também procurei no ciberdúvidas mas não encontrei esse artigo. Então sempre há uma "regrazinha" algures.
A dúvida surgiu-me porque escrevi esta frase: "demorariam dias até que regressasse". E comecei, "demorariam" ou "demoraria"? E surgiu-me também a dúvida que a pessoa põe ao ciberdúvidas: levar, demorar.
Pergunto-me agora se isto se aplica a todos os verbos que permitem esta impessoalidade. O que acontece muito na expressão de tempo. Estou a pensar em verbos como "passar". Se me surgir outro exemplo eu trago aqui.
Obrigada Englishmania, e obrigada a todos!

Carfer:


> Nos casos que indica, parece-me que o verbo fica no singular. O sujeito é algo de parecido ao tal _'it'_  de que o Ariel falava. Aliás -não sei se a comparação é pertinente, mas  ainda assim faço-a - o mesmo ocorre, me parece, no francês, em que o  sujeito expresso seria '_il_', ou no inglês ('_it takes days to...'). _Singular também, portanto.



Nós também temos o "it e o "il" mas está a cair em desuso, que é o "ele":
Ele há coisas da breca!
Ele faz dias que não vou lá.
Ele demora dias a ficar pronto.

Na linguagem de gente mais velha ouço muito:
- Então, dona Antónia, como é que vai isso?
- Ah, ele vai sempre na mesma.

Este "ele" refere-se a uma situação conhecida da dona Antónia e da pessoa que lhe pergunta. Pode ser a dor nas costas, pode ser falta de dinheiro, pode ser a vida em geral, pode ser tudo. 
Como este "ele" anda cada vez mais camuflado nem nos lembramos que ele lá está. 
Por exemplo, quanto a mim e às minha dúvidas, podiam perguntar-me:
- Então, essas dúvidas com conjugações de verbos em expressões de tempo, já estão mais esclarecidas?
Ao que eu responderia:
- Ai! Cada vez pior. Ele já não melhora com a idade.

Obrigada pela vossa paciência. 
Se alguém quiser acrescentar mais pontos de vista, teorias, por favor não se acanhem. É uma questão que me intriga muito e onde tropeço sucessivamente.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> A dúvida surgiu-me porque escrevi esta frase: "demorariam dias até que regressasse". E comecei, "demorariam" ou "demoraria"?
> (...)
> É uma questão que me intriga muito e onde tropeço sucessivamente.


Pelo que entendi, sua intuição de nativa te dizia uma coisa e sua experiência com regras gramaticais explícitas te dizia outra. É por isso que eu digo: na dúvida, fique sempre com sua intuição e você dificilmente acabará com uma construção indefensável.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Ariel Knightly said:


> Pelo que entendi, sua intuição de nativa te dizia uma coisa e sua experiência com regras gramaticais explícitas te dizia outra. É por isso que eu digo: na dúvida, fique sempre com sua intuição e você dificilmente acabará com uma construção indefensável.



Muito obrigada pela confiança demonstrada mas desde que me apanhei a dizer "haviam coisas" perdi a confiança no meu instinto. Porque é me surgem estas dúvidas estranhas? Bem, pode ser por um grande número de razões. Embora nunca tenha sido uma grande entusiasta de gramática, sei que conhecia intuitivamente a regra quanto ao verbo haver, e ao uso de "fazer" em "faz tempo", e outras coisas, ou não teria surgido a dúvida. Acontece que trabalho num call center, onde ouço diariamente o que de pior se fala em Portugal [analfabetos, inclusive], e é possível que sofra o "contágio" sem me aperceber. Por outro lado, leio muito, e escrevo muito, em português e em inglês, diariamente, e é possível que o cérebro esteja a sofrer o choque de ser obrigado a pensar e repensar. Também há a possibilidade mais gravosa de o cérebro já estar a acusar os efeitos da idade porque cada vez me dão mais "brancas". Ou tudo isto junto, ou muito cansaço mental. Mesmo assim, não acho normal esquecer-me de estruturas da língua materna. O que é maior razão ainda para continuar a exercitar o cérebro.

Encontrei um exemplo que gostaria de analisar aqui e que se prende com o tema que estamos a debater. É de um conto de Rui Zink.



> De certo modo, era como um duelo entre células terroristas adormecidas. *Podiam passar anos sem acontecer nada. *E depois, de um momento para o outro, sem aviso, a guerra recomeçava.



Ora, acho que é claro que a parte sublinhada é independente do resto. E por muito que não confie no meu instinto, ainda confio no instinto dos outros. Não acho que a frase esteja minimamente incorrecta. Acho que nem teria reparado se não estivéssemos a debater o assunto. 

A minha questão é: porque é que o verbo está no plural, porque é que não é *Podia passar anos sem acontecer nada.*? 

Tenho uma teoria que vou tentar expor com termos muitos simples. 
Será que aqui "anos" é o sujeito porque passar é algo que os anos fazem [os anos passam] enquanto que demorar é algo feito por um sujeito impessoal [algo demora anos a passar]?
Anos passam sem que aconteça nada.
Demora anos até que aconteça alguma coisa.
É isto, não é?

Por outro lado, não poderia ter sido escrito: *Podia passar anos sem acontecer nada.*, e aqui estar a remeter para o tal "ele" em desuso: _Ele podia passar anos sem acontecer nada._ ?
Só que enquanto neste caso o uso do "ele" [do tal _it _invisível, it could take years...] é opcional, no caso de demorar tem forçosamente de remeter para o "ele" que faz as coisas demorar?

Não será este carácter opcional do uso do "ele" que me está a fazer confusão?
O que pensam?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> A minha questão é: porque é que o verbo está no plural, porque é que não é *Podia passar anos sem acontecer nada.*?
> 
> Tenho uma teoria que vou tentar expor com termos muitos simples.
> Será que aqui "anos" é o sujeito porque passar é algo que os anos fazem [os anos passam] enquanto que demorar é algo feito por um sujeito impessoal [algo demora anos a passar]? *[Exatamente isso.]*
> Anos passam sem que aconteça nada.
> Demora anos até que aconteça alguma coisa.
> É isto, não é? *[Sim.]*
> 
> Por outro lado, não poderia ter sido escrito: *Podia passar anos sem acontecer nada.*, e aqui estar a remeter para o tal "ele" em desuso: _Ele podia passar anos sem acontecer nada._ ? *[Eu nem sabia da existência desse ele, mas nesse caso haveria um pronome zero velado sim.]*
> Só que enquanto neste caso o uso do "ele" [do tal _it _invisível, it could take years...] é opcional, no caso de demorar tem forçosamente de remeter para o "ele" que faz as coisas demorar? *[Sim.]*
> 
> Não será este carácter opcional do uso do "ele" que me está a fazer confusão? *[Talvez. **]*
> O que pensam?


Acho que o que você disse parece fazer sentido. 

*passar *-->* 1)* [sujeito] + _passar _+ [quantidade de tempo]; *2)* [sujeito = quantidade de tempo] + _passar_
*demorar *--> *1)* [sujeito] + _demorar _+ [quantidade de tempo]; *2)* [sujeito = quantidade de tempo] + _demorar_

a) [it] _Podia passar anos sem acontecer nada._ --> [sujeito] + _passar _+ [quantidade de tempo]
b) _Eu passei anos me perguntando isso._ --> [sujeito] + _passar _+ [quantidade de tempo]
c) _Podiam passar anos sem acontecer nada._ --> _passar + _[sujeito *= quantidade de tempo*]
d) _Quando começam essas trovoadas,_ [it] _demora dias até que passem._ --> [sujeito] + _demorar _+ [quantidade de tempo]
e) _Quando começam essas trovoadas, demoram dias até que passem._ --> [sujeito] + _demorar _+ [quantidade de tempo]


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Obrigada.
Por impossível que me pareça percebi as suas equações todas. 


Edit:
Agora fiquei curiosa, embora isto já se afaste do tópico e se calhar mereça um tópico próprio. Vocês não usam este "ele" no Brasil? Estes exemplos que eu dei, como "ele há coisas da breca!", e agora lembro-me de outro, "Ah ele é isso?!", não usam? São expressões muito castiças (ao mesmo tempo populares e cultas) por aqui.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Agora fiquei curiosa, embora isto já se afaste do tópico e se calhar mereça um tópico próprio. Vocês não usam este "ele" no Brasil? Estes exemplos que eu dei, como "ele há coisas da breca!", e agora lembro-me de outro, "Ah ele é isso?!", não usam? São expressões muito castiças (ao mesmo tempo populares e cultas) por aqui.


Nunca havia visto nada parecido, mas não posso falar por todas as regiões do país.

A propósito, eu disse acima que o sujeito de (e) seria _essas trovoadas_, mas na verdade creio que esse seja apenas o referente do sujeito, que por acaso está oculto.

a)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas, _(_elas_) _demoram dias até que passem._--> [sujeito] + _demorar _+ [quantidade de tempo]
b)_ Quando começam essas trovoadas, _ø_ demora dias até que passem._ --> [sujeito] + _demorar _+ [quantidade de tempo]

Então uma diferença entre esses dois sujeitos é que o primeiro tem referente e o segundo aparentemente não. E até agora sempre tinha achado que o segundo, diferente do primeiro, nunca poderia ser articulado concretamente, mas depois dessa história toda do _ele _impessoal fiquei até curioso para saber mais sobre o assunto. Esse _ele _é comum em Portugal? Alguém no Brasil já tinha visto isso?


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Está a cair em desuso. Ouve-se apenas de pessoas mais velhas ou num estilo culto a imitar o falar antigo. Mas a geração da minha mãe ainda diz frequentemente "Então ele é isso?!", ou "Ele há com cada um!". "Ele há coisas da breca!" já está a ser encurtado para "Há coisas da breca!", e é essa a tendência.


----------

